# Have A New Friend Here



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

We have a new foster that is staying with us for a while-she is 12-13 years old. Not much else I can say expect she is a darling and seems to think she has been here forever.

She found Rommy Man's toy pile the first night-and the "Man" has been ticked at me ever since. She will go get a toy play with it then put it down and get another one-you can't tell she is the age she is. Rom looks at me like-Hey Mom Stop her-and you can see he is thinking all the toys MUST be washed before he can play with them. Paige is fine with her as long as the "Princess" gets lots of TLC first and last.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Tease
Ms Frannie (still in my heart & my true angel girl)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm glad she is adjusting so good. We want a picture


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:yo:Too cute Pat, good for you. Again.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy for her that she's feeling at home. I'd love to see photos.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Pat, I'm so glad Miss Tease is fitting right in! You are a special lady!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

awww.....she sounds so sweet Pat! I hope you can post a pix of her.hoto:

Is she staying with you long term?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cant wait to see Tula with you guys!! I think that she is in the PERFECT foster home!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

So happy she loves the toys. Do send along photos when you can, she is a lucky lady to have you.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

She sounds so cute and at least the toys are being shared. My Yogi after all these months still does not like to share and will take the toys back. I hope you will be able to post a picture. Until then please keep drawing them for us with your words


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Thought I would bring everyone up to date on Ms Tease-she is still with us-still bugging Rommy Man-still playing with HIS toys. Leaves the Princess Miss Paige alone-seems to know not to mess with her. Loves to play fetch-still a little overweight-down to 15lbs from 17. We thought she might have Cushings-did the blood test-came back negative so she is really a pretty healthy older pupster-I will be taking pictures soon and everyone check the HRI Web site-to see her on her ready for adoption page. Ms Tease knows just what she wants in a home and I will be writing that list for her.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Tease (for a while)
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great to hear she's doing so well, Pat!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I rushed to see pictures, but they're not there yet... and it's been over an hour and a half... :suspicious:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope to see the little miss soon.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

op2:


----------

